# Metal Fight Beyblade Makes a Return on the DS and Wii!



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 6, 2009)

Two new Metal Fight Beyblade games make there way to the Nintendo DS and the Nintendo Wii. The DS version, titled *Metal Fight Beyblade: Bakutan Cyber Pegasus* (trans. _Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosive Cyber Pegasus_ is the sequel to Metal Fight Beyblade DS which was released early Spring 2009. Again, the game will have Wi-Fi battles and is being developed by Hudson who developed the first one. The game is due out December 3rd, 2009. Game comes with a Cyber Pegasus 100HF metal Beyblade.



Spoiler











The other title, Metal Fight Beyblade: Gachinko Stadium, is being developed by Hudson for the Nintendo Wii. Not much is known about the game except it is due out November 19th, 2009. This game comes with a Counter Leone D125B metal Beyblade.

News Source: BBSpirit


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wait.
Beyblade is still running?
I haven't heard anything from it in so long.
I used to be a big fan of it.


----------



## GenesisX (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang.. they make Beyblade and not Zatch Bell? WTF >.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Sep 7, 2009)

wow i remember beyblade! me and my friends used to buy the ones made from hasbro. those were the shit


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Wait.
> Beyblade is still running?
> I haven't heard anything from it in so long.
> I used to be a big fan of it.


The Metal Fight Beyblade anime just started airing in April, but I don't believe any anime save for the original ever got airtime outside Japan, although I heard that MFB might come Stateside next fall.

The GameCube game was OK in short bursts, but if you played it for more than an hour or so at a time it just got to be annoying.


----------



## silent sniper (Sep 7, 2009)

grade 3 + 4.... when beyblade was still happening


those were goooooooood times.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 7, 2009)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is coming to the US Fall 2010 under the name Beyblade: Metal Fusion.

And my GC Beyblade was probably the strongest Beyblade ever..


----------



## Zarkz (Sep 7, 2009)

GenesisX said:
			
		

> Dang.. they make Beyblade and not Zatch Bell? WTF >.


----------



## redact (Sep 7, 2009)

the guy on the ds cover looks like yugi...
and what happened to tyson, ray, tai and max? :'(


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 7, 2009)

t'was a nice game but got tired after a while on the gba... i bet the ds will handle it well rather than the wii (i dont but i feel the wii still needs to allow easy movement of the controller... maybe i need practice)


----------



## OSW (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks crazy awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait, I've always been a fan of beyblade!


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 7, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> the guy on the ds cover looks like yugi...
> and what happened to tyson, ray, tai and max? :'(


Who was Max and Ray again?, I remember Tai and Tyson.

I remember their three Beyblade spirits, Dragoon, Draseal, and... I forgot Ray's.

EDIT: Just checked Google. It was Dranzer! Badass name.

EDIT2: Nevermind there's 4. There's also Driger, but I forgot. I thought the little computer geek kid was one of the 4. Forgot the kid with the headband.


----------



## Kai-V (Sep 7, 2009)

Come on, "News Source: None" ? You obviously got most of this information, and all the pictures (because you did not even change the name of the original files), from my website, Beyblade Spirit. Or you got them on the World Beyblade Organization, but I was still the only one who posted about that. So unless you change that part about your news source, I have to ask that you remove some of that post. I hope you understand why I have an issue with this. 


EDIT : Oh, and you are even registered on the World Beyblade Organization too ? 
http://worldbeyblade.org/User-Raiyu
You have absolutely no excuse for writing what you did ... 

And for your information, when I write no source on my site, it just means that the same information is on too many websites for me to list them all anyway. However, I know for a fact that you did not visit the websites I saw, at least for the pictures, so you cannot write that you have no source for all of your post like I can, because that is just false and unfair. 





			
				Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Two new Metal Fight Beyblade games make there way to the Nintendo DS and the Nintendo Wii. The DS version, titled *Metal Fight Beyblade: Bakutan Cyber Pegasus* (trans. _Metal Fight Beyblade: Explosive Cyber Pegasus_ is the sequel to Metal Fight Beyblade DS which was released early Spring 2009. Again, the game will have Wi-Fi battles and is being developed by Hudson who developed the first one. The game is due out December 3rd, 2009. Game comes with a Cyber Pegasus 100HF metal Beyblade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Sep 7, 2009)

Is there a good Beyblade game on any system?
Doubt it, so I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 7, 2009)

Kai-V said:
			
		

> Come on, "News Source: None" ? You obviously got most of this information, and all the pictures (because you did not even change the name of the original files), from my website, Beyblade Spirit. Or you got them on the World Beyblade Organization, but I was still the only one who posted about that. So unless you change that part about your news source, I have to ask that you remove some of that post. I hope you understand why I have an issue with this.
> 
> 
> EDIT : Oh, and you are even registered on the World Beyblade Organization too ?
> ...



That is not me. That is actually my little brother that has registered on your forums. He literally told me about the game but saved the images and information and then I just posted it, I had no clue it was from your forums. I'm greatly sorry and will edit the first post.


----------



## Kai-V (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> That is not me. That is actually my little brother that has registered on your forums. He literally told me about the game but saved the images and information and then I just posted it, I had no clue it was from your forums. I'm greatly sorry and will edit the first post.


Ok, but your little brother ? It says he is nineteen years old, and here you say you are seventeen ... 

But, thank you very much for adding the right credit. 



On the actual topic of the games, it is quite disappointing that the limited beyblades have already been released before, in short. There is nothing new about them except the Faces and the colours ... The Wii game better be very good, and I predict that the new DS video game will drop in sales a lot compared to the first one, since it does not even come with Rubber Flat or anything. Including Quetzalcoatl with the first Metal Fight Beyblade DS game was a very good marketing strategy, but Cyber Pegasis 100HF and Counter Leone D125B are nothing special at all, and hopefully Japanese players will realise this as well.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 7, 2009)

Kai-V said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it used to be my account before I gave it to my brother and I put a false date on there (I think?) so it says I'm 19 but I'm really 17. 

And I have no clue what you're talking about lol. I've been out of the Beyblade scene for a while so I have no clue what these Beyblades are. But I do hope the Wii game will be good, it'd be even better if it had Wi-Fi but oh well.


----------

